# Tunze skimmers?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone ever used the tunze skimmers like this one? http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tz-ps9010/Tunze+DOC+Protein+Skimmer+-+9011.html
Thinking about buying one. Don't have room for a in sump skimmer.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

meh, they are ok...nothing great by any means.

If you want a HOB skimmer, try a Deltec MCE 600,they work very well BUT are a bit more pricey...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a lot of skimmate from Tunze skimmers IME.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The skimmer you are looking at is an internal so I assume you cannot use a hang on style?
Tunze pioneered protein skimming back in the 80's and I used them for many years. Tunze units are designed to NOT remove certain beneficial compounds that will otherwise be consumed by the corals in the system. That reason is what their claim to fame is based on. As a result they will appear to remove less when compared to more conventional systems. Unfortunately due to the distribution chain of Tunze product, they do not get the exposure out west that they deserve. We used to be a direct distributor of Tunze products for many years but Tunze in their infinite wisdom decided to establish a Canadian distributor in the east of Canada, at which point we dropped the line as our prices would have increased on a line we promoted forever. Now they are sold at a very low margin which also helped to kill the product line in Canada.

Sorry for the rant, the older style Tunze units were fantastic, the 220, 230 etc. The newer internals I have not had experience with for the above reasons, but the technology is the same. Dont cut them short yet, still a well designed german built unit, just the company operations are backwards. Also they need to be cleaned regularly, parts are very expensive, sort of like BMW.....


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info rastapus.


----------

